# Reduced shank spiral bits???



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I was out shopping last nite (internet of course, nothing else close to me) and I ran across what was described as a "3/4 inch dia, upspiral, 1/2" shank bit". This, of course, describes a reduced shank bit. I am pretty new to routing but I can't say I have ever heard of such an animal, course, there are a lot of things I haven't heard of. For twenty bucks I almost ordered it out of curiousity. Seems like it would make better dados than a straight bit. Or am I all wet there too?
Here is the link if anyone else is curious:
cripedistributing.com : BOSCH 85937M Solid Carbide 3/4-Inch x 1-1/2-Inch Up Spiral Doubl [85937M] - $22.00


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you sure that's the right link?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: BOSCH 85937M Solid Carbide 3/4-Inch x 1-1/2-Inch Up Spiral Double Flute 3/4-Inch Shank Router Bit: Home Improvement

==========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Comes up for me from both links but I can't see why you thought them reduced shank? They both appear to be 3/4 shank.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's what I was getting. I don't get the 3/4" part. Are they for a shaper?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Reread the thing this morning, took my glasses off this time. yep... musta missed the 3/4S somehow. 
It does say to use in a router table but the first couple of paragraphs of this outfits "technical details" section is pretty generic.
Been expanding my spiral bit collection some and was looking for a 7/16". No special reason at the moment but this outfit has some pretty good prices on bits in general and most are Bosch or Vermont American, which seems to be Boschs' lower priced line. 
Sorry about the wild goose chase.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Reread the thing this morning, took my glasses off this time. yep... musta missed the 3/4S somehow.
> It does say to use in a router table but the first couple of paragraphs of this outfits "technical details" section is pretty generic.
> Been expanding my spiral bit collection some and was looking for a 7/16". No special reason at the moment but this outfit has some pretty good prices on bits in general and most are Bosch or Vermont American, which seems to be Boschs' lower priced line.
> Sorry about the wild goose chase.


Did you find a 7/16???? I HATE undersized ply!!!!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Did you find a 7/16???? I HATE undersized ply!!!!


MLCS has one for $35 US. I a cheap S.. h34r: though so I been bargain hunting. Not in any dire need of one yet, I just prefer spirals, esp if doing a lot of holes.
Cheers,


----------

